# source for new or used sears tiller parts



## handyman06 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello everyone! Does anyone know of a good source for new or used Craftsman parts. Sears seems to be very expensive. My current project is an older tiller with worn away tines. Replacements are $160 from sears. Ouch!! I appreciate all replies.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

take your old tines to a welder ask how much to repair but let him know the price new might be able to get them fixed for $40-$50


----------



## handyman06 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll pass on the hoe idea. That makes $160 sound alittle more doable. My original interest was just in a good parts company, not really expecting anyone to search down a specific part for me, but if you'd like to know its a craftsman mod.#917.299442 part nos. 674H66, 674H67, 674H68, and 674H69.


----------



## handyman06 (Sep 24, 2006)

madmanmoose, its funny you say that. I'm a welder/fabricator by trade. I wanted to avoid that but in the end that's probably what I'll have to do.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

nice handy, so u can fix the prob all by urself =) i should learn to weld one day...


----------



## sdtbftone1 (May 19, 2009)

*Sears small tiller Part*

Model # 536-292522
SN 7H1H110721R386

PICTURE of Part & Tiller available:tongue:


----------

